# Lighting & powerhead for 20 Long, rimless?



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Just took the rim off a new 20 long (probably 36'' long). I'm not sure what to do for lighting, considering this will be pretty shallow after adding 1.5 '' of soil and 1.5'' of gravel. (Should I add less soil and gravel in this case?)

Any suggestions for lighting? I am thinking 2 t5's but can't seem to find the right sized fixture/brand that is not HO. I would assume this would be too much lighting for an el natural setup. Would a double 24w-HO fixture be too much light? The tank is also rimless so I need something with some reliable legs..

I'm also looking for a discreet powerhead...something small (maybe even a nano powerhead?). I love the magnetic powerheads with the exterior chords but can't seem to find anything under $200. I've never done a tank this size, so I'm really not sure what to do here.


Any suggestions would help! Thanks!
:roll:


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

A 20 long is 30" long and not 36".

I think that a single or double T5HO fixture would be too much for a 20 long for the El Natural system.

Below are some 30" fixtures that may do a good job for you. You have single bulb and twin bulb choices.

There are a few companies that make full length linear fluorescent bulbs and fixtures for a 30" long aquarium. Many times, 21" to 24" long bulbs are used for 30" fixtures for 30" aquariums and I'm not really fond of them.

Here's a 30" fixture with a single full length T5NO 18w Colormax bulb. This is one of the pink plant grow bulbs. If you don't like the color, you may want to swap it out for a 30" 6700K or 10,000L bulb (see below): http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/209846/product.web

This 30" fixture has 2 full length T5NO 18w bulbs in Colormax and 6700K. You can get a 10,000K or another 6700K bulb if you don't like the Colormax bulb (see below): http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/209809/product.web

Here is another choice. It is the saltwater version with a 10,000K bulb and an Actinic bulb. You can swap the blue Actinic bulb for a 6700K bulb. The combination of a 6700K bulb with a 10,000K bulb is visually pleasing for many people. (see below) http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/209812/product.web

30" 18w T5NO 6700K bulb: http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/209914/product.web
30" 18w T5NO 10,000K bulb: http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/209724/product.web

Here a 30" T8 fixture with a single 24" 17w bulb: http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/212069/product.web


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

I would stay away from using just ColorMax - they produce almost no light. (That actually might be an advantage for you, but at least check them out first).

Koralia Nano or Koralia Evoulution series (at different gph) might be what you are looking for, $20 for nano, $30+ for higher gph.

And Marineland LEDs or such might be another choice in lighting. Their fixtures are also length-adjustable.


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks!

I've been looking at the marineland led fixture in the 24-30in size. I really like the design but I'm not sure how it compares to fluorescent wattage and whether or not I should be going with the single or the double bright. The only thing it says on the website is that it's a similar output compared to 2 tubes of fluorescent lighting.

Anyone have any reviews about this product?


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

There is also a marineland led reef option.. I read some reviews where this was recommended for a planted tank...


----------



## john borr (Sep 18, 2010)

There is a 36 watt Archaea clamp on pc light sold by AFA. Not sure if the light would reach the corners. And don't know about their quality as I have never used one. Another option would be a fixture with a straight 55 watt PC bulb these bulbs are like 20 inches long but bright for what is a shallow tank. All the best


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

i used a 30in current usa t5ho. it had (2) 24in bulbs. it worked fine for my fully planted setup but light was weaker at the sides since the bulbs are shorter.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

If you have the time and the desire to DIY you could easily build yourself a decent light strip with fluorescent light strips from walmart and just wire and make legs out of some kind of rust resistant wire.


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone...I just ordered the current usa 30'' I'll see how it goes but I'd still like to get something a little more sleek...(I've got another another 20 long) having trouble finding the right thing for a not too outrageous price, ugh! :frusty:


----------

